# Diamond Bows



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

I am looking at a Diamond bow. I have shot a reflex for two years and enjoyed it. The diamond shoots nice but I am looking for people who know how well they hold up to use and so on. I dont want to spend the money on something that is going to be a piece of junk. Plus I am on a tight budget. Anyone with any ideas??


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

well they are great bows....made by bowtech. I've shot the diamond black Ice and Marquis, if you are looking for a good bow on a budget look at the Marquis by Diamond.


----------



## londonarrow (Feb 25, 2009)

As far as I'm concerned there isn't a better line of bows then Bow Tech and Diamond Bows.


----------



## MJ (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a Black Ice. My coments would be very smooth draw. Very accurate for a short ata. One of the quietest. I added a string stabilizer. One of the best values in a hunting bow. Hard to go wrong IMO.


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2004)

I ditto that on the Black Ice. It has been very durable through two seasons also. Not the fastest but a great hunting bow.


----------



## redwingnut22 (Jan 1, 2006)

I also shoot the Black Ice. I shot a Reflex, and sold it because I liked the Black Ice so much. Smooth draw, Rock solid back wall, and very quiet. It's not a speedy bow, but mine IBOed at 300fps. I shot the Black Ice, then right away shot the Marquis, and I liked the Black Ice better, plus it was cheaper. I'm putting a Posten Stabilizer on it soon www.jimposten.com. I'm sure you will be very happy with a Diamond bow!


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for your help guys. I just got it on monday and since the weather has been miserable here i have been shooting in my basement. I got the black ice and love it. Its fast smooth and quiet. Any recommendations on carbon arrows??


----------



## redwingnut22 (Jan 1, 2006)

I shoot Goldtip XT Hunter 55/75 100gr feild tip. My dad has the same bow and shoots CX Maxima's He got them free that is why he shoots them, otherwise he would be shooting Goldtip. I prefer Goldtip because they are made in the USA! If you need a stabilizer check out www.jimposten.com. I met him the other day, and he hand makes his own stabilizers, and they are awesome!


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

I have shot an s-coil stabilizer since i started. it works for me. I checked out his sight and it was very interesting. When the economy picks back up i will look into his stuff alot harder. I dont have a local bow shop, best place to shop for arrows. Besides cabelas?


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

GOOD CHOICE!!!!! I'm glad to hear u got it. When I shot it about 5 times i thought it was very smooth drawing as you said. IMO its made by bowtech.....but IMO it's just as good, (as it should be) just cheaper. Great bow and if I had the cash I would definitely buy one!


----------

